# WC Männchen



## Malaxo (31. Oktober 2005)

Wie erstellt man diese WC Männchen (kennt ihr bestimmt alle)

ich will die aber nicht nur so wie sie stehen sondern auch irgend wie auch Sitzend oder so. Gibts da eine einfache möglichkeit?


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

schau dir mal diese Sport Männchen  an.
Da ist zwar kein sitzendes dabei, aber die bestehen alle aus einem Kreis als Kopf, einem z.T. verzerrtem Rechteck als Körper und Zylindern (?) mit abgerundeten Ecken als Arm und Bein.

Die Arme, Beine und der Körper sind jeweils verschoben, verzerrt, ....

Such mal in der Google-Bildersuche nach : Pictogramm, da gibt es Beispiele genug.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mogmog (1. November 2005)

hei

ich habe dir mal zwei rausgesucht ich hoffe das sind die die du dir vorstellst!! einfach mal in Photoshop Nachbauen und diese kleinen bildchen heiße pictogramme.

aber es geht besser mit dem Illustrator nachzubauen (da Vektorgrafik da besser ist)

viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## Malaxo (2. November 2005)

danke mal

na ja schade gibt viel aufwand diese dinger nachzubasteln.... dachte da gibts ein tool oder so egal wird das schon hinbekommen und sonst hab ich euch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

Du hast in Photoshop in den *eigenen Formen* ein Männlein und ein Weiblein dabei,
vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter und kannst das verwenden.

Gruss


----------



## C4T (2. November 2005)

Malaxo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke mal
> 
> na ja schade gibt viel aufwand diese dinger nachzubasteln.... dachte da gibts ein tool oder so egal wird das schon hinbekommen und sonst hab ich euch



Wo bitte soll denn diese Grafik komplex nachzubauen sein ?
Poligon Lasso, Raster aktivieren, Konturen zeichnen, Fläche füllen, Rundungen hinzufügen, fertig.
Ich behaupte mal, das man für solch ein Teil nicht mal 5 Minuten braucht.


----------



## Malaxo (3. November 2005)

hm... na ja ich bin nicht sooooo der King Photoshop werde bestimmt 5 stunden bauen bis alles Proportional OK ist und einigermassen ERKENNBAR ist hehehe... aber wie gesagt versuche es mal... schreib danach mal gleich ein Tut wie ICH es gemacht habe und ihr könnt verbesserungs / verschnellerungs vorschläge geben.

5min = C4T
300min = Malaxo

C4T = 60*Malaxo  bin echt nicht so pro


----------



## C4T (3. November 2005)

Naja, das ist ja nicht so wichtig wer wie lange braucht.
Jetzt hast ein paar Anhaltspunkte und kannst es nachbasteln.
Für manche sachen muss man sich halt auch ein bissl Zeiit nehmen.
Wenn du es dann umsetzen konntest, bist n bissl stolz auf dich und kannst das nächste Projekt in angriff nehmen 
Training is alles.

Gruss,
C4T


----------



## der_Jan (3. November 2005)

Malaxo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> en.
> 
> 5min = C4T
> 300min = Malaxo
> ...


Auch in Mathematik wahrscheinlich nicht?
Du Behauptest gerade: 5 = 300*60

Naja, aber das sollte doch wesentlich schneller hinzubekommen sein.


----------



## Malaxo (3. November 2005)

lol

muss natürlich heissen

C4T = Malaxo / 60

Na ja wen man stress hat in der arbeit passiert das schon mal gar nicht bemerkt


----------

